# إرشيف المنبر > ارشيف اخبار المريخ 2020م >  >  طلب من الاشراف رجاءا

## مصطفى منصور

*ارجو شاكرا تعديل اسم هذا القسم من (اخبار المريخ 2020) الى 2021 ،، وشكرا 🙏
                        	*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مصطفى منصور
					

ارجو شاكرا تعديل اسم هذا القسم من (اخبار المريخ 2020) الى 2021 ،، وشكرا ًں™ڈ



باذن الله ستتم ارشفة اخبار 2020 وعمل قسم لاخبار 2021
تشكر للتنبيه
*

----------


## مصطفى منصور

*شكرا جزيلا 🙏🙏🙏
                        	*

----------

